# Carver SX5000 MtB, Rock Shox Duke, Magura HS11 EVO2 ...



## polak© (18. Februar 2008)

Carver SX5000

Rahmen: 18 Zoll

Gabel: Rock Shox Duke SL 80mm (Federgabel o. Pop-Lock Hebel)

Lenker: Ritchey Riser

Vorbau: Ritchey

Griffe: Ritchey

Sattel: Ritchey

Sattelstüze: Ritchey COMP

Bremsen: Magura HS11 Evo2

Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore LX RD-M580

Umwerfer: Shimano Deore

Schalthebel: Shimano Deore SL-M510

Kurbel: Shimano FC-M460 Hollowtech1

Pedale: Wellgo

Kasette: Shimano Deore

Naben: Shimano Deore

Felgen: Mavic X317

Reifen: Ritchey zMax 2.1​
   



Dass ganze ab 1!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310023889948&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=021


----------

